# Fly shops - SE MI



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some flies near Detroit or Ann Arbor?

I went to Gander Mountain in Novi and they don't have squat. And the guy working there said they are slowly phasing out all of their fly fishing gear because it doesn't sell 

Went to Midwest sports in Brighton and the only thing he really had was a limited amount of nymphs and then all egg flies.

Anywhere that you know of on the way from Brighton to Detroit? And I'm probably not going to drive all the way up to Bass Pro Shops at Great Lakes Crossings.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There is always the Orvis shop in Royal Oak. I often avoid the shop simply because I can't stand being on Woodward but they have a pretty good fly selection and if Rich is there you can usually get some good tips and tricks from him.


----------



## Paint Creek Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

Bass Pro Shop in Auburn Hills has a good selection of Flys at reasonable prices. Their selection changes some what throughout the spring and summer, but it is at least as big a selection, if not bigger, than Orvis in Royal Oak.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Theres an orvis shop in ann arbor.. East of zeeb rd and i want to say its off of Jackson.. Just get off of 94 at zeeb go south on zeeb to the first main rd.. Head east and youll see it on the south side.. Theres also a real nice fly shop in royal oak not far from orvis but i dnt remember the name or location.. It might be off of main or 11 mile..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ebay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

FlyMart in Royal Oak closed years ago. The Orvis shop on Woodward is alright, more of a boutique than a fly shop if you ask me.

The shop in Ann Arbor is Colton Bay Outfitters, on Jackson Rd just E of Zeeb. It's a nice shop with plenty of gear, flies, and advice.

Also, Andy's Tackle Box in Melvindale is expanding their fly tying materials selection due to GM getting rid of theirs. He doesn't have many flies for sale however, but does have a nice selection of tying stuff. If you don't see what you want just ask, he'll do what he can to help you out.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

dont forget about cabela's in dundee...you might want to give colton bay a call to see if they still carry flies.


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

Colton Bay definitely carries flies - I was in there just over a week ago. They are running rather low on tying supplies though. They are on Jackson between Zeeb and Wagner on the North side, easy to miss since they're behind a UofM Clinic. 

The Royal Oak Orvis has a good number of flies as well. They're on Woodward across from a big cemetery. They do carry a lot of clothes, etc but they have flies and an alright tying selection so I appreciate it.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

another vote for colton bay.the guys in there are super friendly and helpful.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

earlfriend said:


> Anyone know where I can get some flies near Detroit or Ann Arbor?
> 
> I went to Gander Mountain in Novi and they don't have squat. And the guy working there said they are slowly phasing out all of their fly fishing gear because it doesn't sell
> 
> ...


Try here http://www.manta.com/c/mmgznmv/hank-s-fly-fishing-unlimited-llc

Or they have one up in Lake orion too http://www.hanksflyfishing.com/ which I think is there main store...
or try Mid west Sports in Brighton... at the Corner of Grand River and Whitmore Lake rd.[n.e. corner] Scott has some fly there and fly tieing supplies but it a little messy in there but he's a great person to deal with... good luck


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

I am not sure that Hank's store is even open anymore. I know the one in Novi closed down about 5 years ago and was supposed to open elsewhere and never did. I think that the Hank's off of Baldwin road was also moving and was said to reopen in a new location but I have never heard whether is did so. Does anyone have any info about them?

Bob


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob T said:


> I am not sure that Hank's store is even open anymore. I know the one in Novi closed down about 5 years ago and was supposed to open elsewhere and never did. I think that the Hank's off of Baldwin road was also moving and was said to reopen in a new location but I have never heard whether is did so. Does anyone have any info about them?
> 
> Bob


Hank's moved from the Baldwin Rd. location to a smaller space in a commercial/business park down the road a year or two ago. You had to call them to see if they were in as they did not have consistent hours. Last I heard was that they did not survive in the new location and are now closed.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i really liked flymart. its slim pickins nowadays. i do most of my buying online as it is pretty hard to find a decent-priced alternative other than a big box store around here. and even then you don't know if they'll have what you want.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

Midwest in Brighton


----------



## eddiebassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Colten Bay all the way. Jackson Rd just west of Ann Arbor.


----------



## buckshott (Mar 4, 2011)

Be careful of buying on ebay. I've had quite a few hooks brake on hook set. Maybe it was just who I bought them from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

earlfriend said:


> Anyone know where I can get some flies near Detroit or Ann Arbor?
> 
> I went to Gander Mountain in Novi and they don't have squat. And the guy working there said they are slowly phasing out all of their fly fishing gear because it doesn't sell
> 
> ...


What kind of flies are you after?


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

Bass Pro Shops at Great Lakes crossing has a good selection


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

BlueDun said:


> Hank's moved from the Baldwin Rd. location to a smaller space in a commercial/business park down the road a year or two ago. You had to call them to see if they were in as they did not have consistent hours. Last I heard was that they did not survive in the new location and are now closed.


BlueDun

Thanks for the info about Hank's. I am not surprised that it no longer exists. That seems to be the way with local fly shops these days. When the Novi store closed and did not reopen I thought the same things was going to happen with the Lk Orion store. After they said they were moving I never made it back out there.

Its just not the same going to Cabela's, BassPro or even to the Orvis store. The smaller now gone establishments were in my opinion much more user friendly. Heck, when FlyMart was in Royal Oak, I ordered one of the first sets of breathable waders from them. I wanted to get them before a scheduled vacation up north. They were back ordered but the owner of the store offered to let me use his personal set of the same waders until mine came in. I told him that I just could not do that but he insisted and I was going to take him up on the offer when he called me one day before I left and said that my ordered waders had arrived. NOW, that is service. Alas...to be no longer. Oh well, I am done lamenting.

Bob


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

williamhj said:


> Colton Bay definitely carries flies - I was in there just over a week ago. They are running rather low on tying supplies though.


Colton has been running low on a lot of things for the last two years. That usually doesn't portend a long lifespan for fly shops, or any shops. 

I will probably be getting a reel from them in a couple weeks, but I'll call in advance to check their stock.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Although I'm not an expert tyer by any means I used to stop into Frank's in Linwood for a little bit of stuff. The last couple of times I've been in there the fly tying section is but a shadow of its former self. One guy I spoke to said that people buying on the internet a lot more now and they werent selling near what they used to. :sad:

KD's out by me used to carry a fair selection but again because of lack of sales/interest has gotten out of it too.

Looks like it's either going to be BPS or _*....shudder.... *_the internet for stuff now.


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

Rumor has it that Colton Bay is under new management. Hopefully things will work out well for them.

I'll help out the only way I can, with my wallet!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

One other place you can try... in farmington... the Bench Mark store use to carry fly equipment...
they were just past down town Farmington on the south side of the grand river rd....

there a Hiking ,backpacking , kayaking type store.... its a neat place... if there still there....

try this site... some of then may be still open but I know alot of them have closed....http://www.midwesttroutfishing.com/michigan/michiganSoutheasternShops.asp


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> One other place you can try... in farmington... the Bench Mark store use to carry fly equipment...
> they were just past down town Farmington on the south side of the grand river rd....
> 
> there a Hiking ,backpacking , kayaking type store.... its a neat place... if there still there....
> ...



Benchmark is long gone.


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob T said:


> Its just not the same going to Cabela's, BassPro or even to the Orvis store. The smaller now gone establishments were in my opinion much more user friendly.


I agree - I am fortunate to have an excellent fly shop where I am currently living. I buy everything from them - trying to do my part to help them stay in business. 

BTW, if the OP isn't able to find the flies he is looking for in SE MI, try my local fly shop. They also sell gear online: http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/c-212--flies-flies-flies.aspx Help me keep them in business!  They'll also order flies that they do not routinely carry.


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> try here http://www.manta.com/c/mmgznmv/hank-s-fly-fishing-unlimited-llc
> 
> or they have one up in lake orion too http://www.hanksflyfishing.com/ which i think is there main store...
> Or try mid west sports in brighton... At the corner of grand river and whitmore lake rd.[n.e. Corner] scott has some fly there and fly tieing supplies but it a little messy in there but he's a great person to deal with... Good luck


 
closed


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i really liked flymart. its slim pickins nowadays. i do most of my buying online as it is pretty hard to find a decent-priced alternative other than a big box store around here. and even then you don't know if they'll have what you want.


John, the owner of Fly Mart is a great guy and that was a terrific shop. 

They had 3 stores in the late '90s and then, poof, they were gone. :sad:

Then there was the Westbank Anglers in the Plaza at the NW corner of Maple & Telegraph. They were around for a couple years around 2001-2003. Then, just like that, they were gone.

The Orvis shop in downtown Rochester was great. Then Orvis opened a corporate store within 3 miles and then, poof, both of those stores were gone. 

In terms of a locally owned store with helpful staff, I really like Great Lakes Anglers in Rockford (10 miles north of Grand Rapids).
Glen Blackwood the owner is a great guy. www.troutmoor.net


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> The Orvis shop in downtown Rochester was great. Then Orvis opened a corporate store within 3 miles and then, poof, both of those stores were gone.
> 
> I worked in the d-town Rochester shop(South Branch Supply Co.).
> I loved that job. 1 of the reasons it closed was the owner (not the original owner when it was Paint Creek Outfitters) decide to "retire"
> for good.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Also, MacGregor's in Ann Arbor was awesome.

Never been to Colton Bay because I have never been able to find it the few times we're in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Cabela's has a decent selection of flies on hand, and they currently have a closeout sale on dozen packs @$5.99 a pack...

Dan


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

I appreciate all of the info!

I hit Cabelas and saw the 12-packs for $5.99! What a deal. Also ended traveling for work up to Auburn Hills so I went into BPS and they had a really good selection, as well as a very helpful employee in the fly shop. 

I'm definitely going to head the Colton Bay as soon as I can to check it out. 

Thanks again.


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not exactly South East Michigan, but has anyone been to Nomad Anglers? I've bought stuff from them online (they have free shipping), but don't know what their store is like. I think it's in Okemos.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I stopped by Colton Bay yesterday to pick up some material.. They are limited on flys and have next to nothing for material.. Only a tiny little corner of the store.. The guy said they are going to redo it and restock but not untill the end of summer.. Looks like ill be getting my stuff online now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

